# Zombie Grave Escape



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I finally finished my version of the Zombie Grave Escape (with 24 hrs to spare)  Roxy did a great job making the Zombie head!

I still have to decide if I want the blue or red light, or maybe use a strobe.






Thanks to SpookySam for his How-To for his original Zombie Grave Escape, and thanks to mroct31 for his pics of his zombie (sans clothing).  I couldn't have done it without your help.

Here's a link to the in progress thread. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18709


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

man thats awsome keep the blue that looks so cool love the realistic look of the coffin ...where do I get me some shark pants obviousley they give super prop powers


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice! Yes keep it blue I watched both vids.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool! great job, love the coffin, and I agree, I like the blue!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You made it! nice work!


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup, the blue makes it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work Spooky1...what part did Roxy do?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep i REALLY like the movement AND the blue light AND the eyes. Very good job. Mine will need modifications for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

beelce said:


> Great work Spooky1...what part did Roxy do?


Spooky1 did all the manly stuff that required power tools:googly:

I corpsed the head and skinned the hand (Spooky1 did the framework on it), then painted both for him.

The vocal is Spooky1 - I recorded him on my laptop and did a pitch shift (3rd down) to lower the voice a bit more, added a smidge of reverb, then burned him a CD.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool I did the exact same thing finished it yesterday for today. It was well received and got some good scares with it. I had it on a motion sensor. Pictures will be up soon and vids.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

hpropman said:


> very cool I did the exact same thing finished it yesterday for today. It was well received and got some good scares with it. I had it on a motion sensor. Pictures will be up soon and vids.


Folks loved my Zombie Grave escape. I had it on a remote so I could trigger it when I wanted (I tried not to scare the youngest ToTs).


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the blue too and love the soundtrack.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the blue light... it really does make it look more realistic. Yours is one of the best looking versions I've seen!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

YES!!! I love it when someone finishes a prop at the last minute AND its awesome!!! This one looks great Spooky!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, spooky! I love the rich blue light. Along with the eyeballs, it gives the prop a saturated "Tales From The Crypt" kind of look (like just before the live action switches to vivid comic book illustration. Very cool!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice! I want him for my house!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He turned out awesome  And while he's creepy, I kinda want to hand him something to grab (feel bad for him, swiping at the air). As long as it isn't ME, of course.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That turned out awesome. I think it's time I added one of these to my to-do list. You both did a really good job on him and I'm sure the tot's loved him.


----------

